# Otto is now at peace



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

To all our friends , it is with sadness I write this ,our dear Otto has passed on to Rainbow Bridge this evening.  
As many of you know 2 weeks ago he became affected with epilepsy, which has gradually become worse. From last evening through to 3.30 this after noon he had over 10 Grand Mal fits and that is being on medication which was a very high dose. He had in the space of an hour 6 of these.After speaking with Beth our vet she felt that if it hadn't already happened he was within a whisker of becoming brain damaged due to the fits becoming status epilepticus( she had also consulted her other colleagues and also a neurologist) we came to the decision that Otto's quality of life was no longer their (this was a harder decision than Rigger) the kindest way would be to have him put to sleep.
Thankyou all for the support over the last two weeks
Rich and Lin


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw so sorry for your news that is truly tragic. Truly sorry for you.

Greenie


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

That is really sad news. He was a great looking dog. Our thoughts are wiith you. Chasper and Jayne.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry Lin & Rich am thinking of you both XX

Run free little man at the Rainbow Bridge

Jacquie


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

There are times when i look at my daft black labrador and think "one day i'll be rid of you" - and then I read a post like this and realize how much I love her

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Poor Otto and Poor you.
This is a very sad ending. But I think this was the only choice you had left.
It is a brave thing you did, to allow your beloved pet to let go.

RIP Otto, all better now x


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Lin and Rich
So Sorry to hear the news. My thoughts are with you. 
Love Sonja xxx


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Rich and Lin

I was so sorry to read about Otto, he was such a beautiful young dog.

You did all you could to help him and he is now at peace.

Thinking of you both.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh Lin,

We are so sorry to hear this news, Are thoughts to you and Rich.

Steve & Catherine


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So sorry about Otto Lin you must be devastated.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry Lin,

I'm sure you did the correct thing, have a hug (give Rich one too)


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

such sad news - our thoughts & best wishes go out to you, 
K&C&P


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Although we've never met,know what you are going through and our thoughts and sympathies go out to you,
Margaret and Tony


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Lin and Rich

From the sound of it, you did exactly the right thing. Otto is now out of pain, and starting to enjoy his time at the Bridge.

Gerald


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

It's such a heartbreaking decision to make at any time but your pup was so young, it makes it so much harder. You know it was the kindest thing you could do but that's no consolation right now. 
I'll be thinking of you at this sad time.
Run free at the Bridge Otto.
Lesley


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm so so sorry to hear your tragic news.

You both did all you possibly could to help Otto. Your love and compassion for Otto speaks volumes in your posts and now by giving poor Otto peace.

Thinking of you both

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Otto*

Good morming

Otto is free of pain now and can run free at the bridge.

Losing a pet is terrible and I still think about Oscar over two years down the line. I think about the good times though, not the end. A lasting memory relates to our time in Italy. We (yes both of us) were at a restaurant in Italy and the waiter had brought me a cold starter, bottle of red wine and a bottle of water, plus the relevant glasses and crockery. Smelling the food was too much for Oscar and he was so gormless and excited, he knocked the table over, breaking anything breakable! The waiter laughed however and returned with a fresh order. I am sure you have many happy stories like this.

Russell


----------



## mike_rolls37 (Feb 3, 2006)

I know how sad it is too lose a beloved pet. All my sympathy
Mike


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Lin and Richard, Lesley and I are really sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you. Ray


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So very sorry to hear your sad news, at least Otto had loving home for his short life and you have some lovely memories 

RIP Otto run free at the bridge 



Anne


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Lin, I'm so sorry to hear this but it was absolutely the right thing. No seizures at the bridge, just all of life's luxuries.

Thinking of you

D


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

So, So sad.............................I can't imagine how you feel - you did your best. Run free little manX


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry to read the news about Otto.

He is pain free now and you did the best you could for him.

Run Free now Otto


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi,lin and rich so sorry to hear the news our thoughts are with you both rip otto.lin and pete.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your sad news. This time last year we too had to make that difficult decision to let our Spice go to rainbow bridge. At first I thought that I wouldn't be able to cope, now a year on I think of her lots of the time and tell myself that she is still with us in some sort of way, especially when our other dog, Pepper looks as though she is watching something/someone in the living room, she stares towards the other end of the room, deep in concentration, her ears twitch, then she just goes back to sleep.

Thinking of you at this sad time, Otto is probably having a great time with all the other animals at the bridge. 

Dawn.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry.

Run free at the Bridge little one.

Sue


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, even though I have only had Rodney for a short time I would be devastated if anything happened to him.
I hope he wasnt in pain.
Simon


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Lin and Rich

I am devastated to hear of your loss. I remember you getting your new pup and how excited you were just a short time ago.

I have been thinking of you lots since I read the sad news. I think you did the right thing for your baby, and it must have been a very hard decision to take. Why is life so hard at times.

Take care Nette


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

RIP Otto, deepest sympathy, you made the correct decision.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Otto`s spirit is free from pain.
It was a brave and dificult decision to make.
Remember the good times


dave p


----------

